

HackNY Doubles Effort To Match Top Tech Students With NYC Startups - bpeters
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/hackny-2d-year-expansion/

======
TalSafran
As someone who did last year's Fellowship program, I couldn't be happier.
HackNY is keeping kids off the street - Wall Street.

------
achompas
Does HackNY take data people? I'd imagine so, since bit.ly and Foursquare are
both participating.

~~~
evankorth1
Hell yes, we do.

~~~
achompas
Awesome! Really excited this opportunity exists for people with my interests.

